# Timberframe buildings



## Chaska Ñawi

Hi, folks

Is there a word in Spanish for timberframe construction?  This is an old building technique where the frame consists of large timbers squared off and pegged together with big wooden pins.  No nails are used in the construction.  Most older barns in eastern Canada and the U.S. were made with this technique, which is now enjoying a rennaisance here.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## alexacohen

These technique is not common in Spain, Chaska.
We don't have that many trees to fall down (at least, not in the places where I've lived).
We would say simply "construcción de madera".
Maybe in another Spanish-speaking country there is a word for them.

Alexandra


----------



## Loitey

I don´t know whether this word is OK " Construcción con Maderos encastrados " or " Construcción con  Maderos Machimbrados " . Please Wait for other opinion .


----------



## 0scar

_Contrucción de estructura de vigas de madera entarugadas_


----------



## Loitey

I agree with Oscar . Its definition its better than mine .
Por cierto que es asi  ( mi abuelo era carpintero y asi el le llamaba a ese tipo de construción  ).


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, all of you, for your help.

Here's a good example of the type of construction I'm describing.

P.S.  What does entarugar mean?  I couldn't find it, here or in my dictionary.


----------



## Forero

Some other possibilities (I'm just guessing of course):

timberframe construction:

construcción con maderos encuadrados
construcción con vigas encuadradas
timber framing:

encuadrar de madera


----------



## 0scar

Chaska Ñawi said:


> T
> 
> P.S.  What does entarugar mean?  I couldn't find it, here or in my dictionary.



_tarugo=wooden pin
entarugar=to pin up_ ?


----------



## Forero

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Thank you, all of you, for your help.
> 
> Here's a good example of the type of construction I'm describing.
> 
> P.S.  What does entarugar mean?  I couldn't find it, here or in my dictionary.



Entarugar is work (usually pavement) with tarugos, wood blocks (maybe like railroad ties).

Oscar's translation seems longish, but that's what I would go with, being the most authentic.  My cousin the timberframer doesn't speak Spanish.


----------



## 0scar

*tarugo**.*


* 2.     * m. *clavija*      (‖ trozo cilíndrico o ligeramente cónico de madera).





El diccionario RAE está incompleto. No define que clavar con tarugos/clavijas también es entarugar. Acá es muy común esa palabra, especialmente relacionada con pisos de tablas fijadas con tarugos.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thanks again - I appreciate all the input!


----------

